# Puppy selection and temperment testing



## EuroVizion (Jun 8, 2014)

Hello Forum Members!
I am a week away from adopting my first Vizsla, from a family breeder in Hungary. The litter was born Easter Sunday, and I got to meet the breeder, pups, and parents about two weeks after their birth - right after they opened their eyes. Dad was rock solid, confident, and calm. Mom was still pooped, but not at all anxious when we picked the pups up out of the whelping box.
I have the honor of picking second (after another breeder) of the four bitches in the litter, and am looking for advice on spotting traits in an 8 week old pup. All the temperment testing I have seen seems to involve pups about 5-6 weeks old. I am looking for a real "medium energy" Vizsla - happy with regular outdoor activity, but OK with an owner whose marathon days are a dog's lifetime ago. I live in a city that is very dog friendly to what appears to be generally well trained dogs. I live next to a national park, where I hope to head into the mountains with my new girl, and expect that "hunting dog" instincts might be best off leash there.

What did you see in your pup that was an indicator of how they grew up?
What do you suggest I look out for to find a highly adaptable companion dog?
How did you choose your Vizsla? What were you looking for?

Most of how she will view the world depends on me. I've been watching the forum for months and accept that patience and consistency are necessary for a well behaved dog to develop. But since I do have a choice, I'd like to find the little brown flash I can offer the best chance for success.
Please chime in!


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

_1
Separate the puppy from its littermates and bring it to a quiet and neutral area of the house or structure in which it is living. Make sure there are no distractions.

2
Pet the puppy from head to tail. The puppy should allow you to pet it without struggling or biting. Pick the dog up and cradle it in your arms, placing your hand gently on its throat. The puppy should allow you to touch his throat without a struggle.

3
Throw a crumpled piece of paper or a squeaky toy a few feet from the puppy. The puppy should either chase after it and play with it or retrieve it. The puppy should not run away with the toy or ignore it.

4
Test the puppy's touch sensitivity by gently squeezing the webbing between its toes. Steadily increase the pressure while counting to 10. Stop when the puppy reacts. The puppy should react within three to five seconds. A quicker reaction means that the puppy may be too sensitive to touch, while a longer reaction may mean that the puppy's sense of touch is not sensitive enough.

5
Test the dog's reaction to noises. Make a high-pitched noise, a hoarse sound and a whistling noise. The puppy should react favorably to these noises and exhibit curiosity and interest. If the puppy runs away, it may have a nervous temperament._

http://dogcare.dailypuppy.com/test-puppys-temperament-4051.html

Sorry for the cut and paste but it is getting hot and have to get a hike in.
Happy trails and good luck,
RBD


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

redbirddog said:


> _1
> Separate the puppy from its littermates and bring it to a quiet and neutral area of the house or structure in which it is living. Make sure there are no distractions.
> 
> <SNIP>
> ...


_

As RBD said. There are Youtube videos of this process. One series that I saw showed all the pups of a litter being tested.

There's no harm in doing your own testing, but the breeder has likely already done it and has the years of experience to interpret the reactions. I would recommend that you confirm your conclusions with him/her. Good breeders really do want what's best for their puppies and most important to that is getting a good match with the new owner.

Bob_


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

RBD - great advice !!! - my short list 
#1-5 Find a great beeder - do this work first
#6 visit the pups as much as possible
#7 one on one a great way 2 go
#8 in real life sometimes the pup picks you !!!!!!!!
#9 these are just PUP's - 2 weeks or 2yrs down the road they will change !!!!!


----------



## Eddiemoto (May 4, 2013)

Although we just got our first V, I've had 1st or 2nd pick on this and most other pups we have owned. RBD gives sage advise, the only thing I would add is don't let the puppy pick you. Amazingly hard to do, but important.


----------



## SuperV (Oct 18, 2011)

I would suggest focusing on communicating with your breeder the traits you are interested in so they can pick out the pup for you or at least help guide you. They get to spend 8 weeks with the pup, so they will know the best pup they have to meet your interests. You can do your own testing, but its still a crap shoot because you don't know if that particular pup was running around like a mad dog for 1 hr straight before you got there, or just woke up..or maybe was just having an uncharacteristic day...

my free two cents...

Nate


----------

